# Talbot autosleeper.



## lenny (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi. just bought an old talbot campervan on e,bay ,It may be a dog but it gives me something to do over the winter.
No doubt, I'll be on the lookout for spares in the near future,so any advice on 
outlets in the North East would be appreciated.

P.S. If you want to see it ,go to e,bay No.  290177060329.

Thanks in advance.  Regards..   Lenny


----------



## merlin wanderer (Nov 12, 2007)

*talbot*



lenny said:


> Hi. just bought an old talbot campervan on e,bay ,It may be a dog but it gives me something to do over the winter.
> No doubt, I'll be on the lookout for spares in the near future,so any advice on
> outlets in the North East would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


 
nice van could to see one rescued


----------



## lenny (Nov 12, 2007)

*Talbot*

Thanks Merlin, It's not rescued yet but I,ll have a good go at it.
I see you,re from Ayrshire, I stayed at Craig Tara Last year with the bairns,
it cost £28 per night to camp in the car park at the entrance, with minimal facilities.
Cheers.. Lenny


----------



## mark e (Nov 12, 2007)

£28 a night, i would never pay it. What did you get for that ?


----------



## lenny (Nov 12, 2007)

*craig tara*

It is a haven site and it has swimming pool,bars,food outlets,amusement arcades etc, but as I say ,the tourers are pitched in a car park,out the way.
That is why I joined this site.  cheers..Lenny


----------



## tonyfu (Nov 13, 2007)

lenny said:


> Hi. just bought an old talbot campervan on e,bay ,It may be a dog but it gives me something to do over the winter.
> No doubt, I'll be on the lookout for spares in the near future



Does it need much doing on it then lenny?  I hope you'll be keeping us up-to-date with progress.   I like panel van conversions, especially Autosleeper ones.

Tony


----------



## tonyfu (Nov 13, 2007)

Just had a look at the Ebay listing . . . looks like you got a bargain!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=290177060329&fvi=1

Tony


----------



## lenny (Nov 13, 2007)

*talbot autosleeper*

I dont pick it up till Saturday, so don,t yet know what needs to be done,but I like a challenge and I will have a good go at it.
I have a renault traffic rambler autosleeper just now and I too am impressed with the quality of the conversion.
Thanks for the response Tony I'll keep you all informed.. Lenny


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 13, 2007)

looks like a bargain, most body panels are available and cheap enough. the only thing i had a prob with when i had one, was the heater motor none available but that was for the early model, otherwise every thing else ok.


----------



## lenny (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks again for your interest


----------



## merlin wanderer (Nov 13, 2007)

*fuel*



lenny said:


> Hi. just bought an old talbot campervan on e,bay ,It may be a dog but it gives me something to do over the winter.
> No doubt, I'll be on the lookout for spares in the near future,so any advice on
> outlets in the North East would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


 
is it petrol or diesel lenny


----------



## lenny (Nov 13, 2007)

It's 2 litre petrol with 100,000 on the clock.

Cheers..   Lenny


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 13, 2007)

your welcome any time keep us up to date


----------



## merlin wanderer (Nov 13, 2007)

*manuals*



lenny said:


> It's 2 litre petrol with 100,000 on the clock.
> 
> Cheers.. Lenny


 

need a manual try here
http://www.autobooksdirect.com/russek-peugeot.htm


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 13, 2007)

merlin wanderer said:


> need a manual try here
> http://www.autobooksdirect.com/russek-peugeot.htm


or otherwise boot sale got one for my beddy for three quid


----------



## lenny (Nov 16, 2007)

Well ,I pick up the van from Sheffield on saturday morning,not sure what to expect, so have prepared for every eventuallity.
Hope to drive it back to Newcastle on trade plates and followed by my brother in mine, so if you see a Talbot Express followed closely by a Renault Trafic,(both cream autosleepers) ,give us a flash and a big wave.

P.S. Check out my new Avatar(It's Jack,as a puppy)


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 16, 2007)

lenny said:


> Well ,I pick up the van from Sheffield on saturday morning,not sure what to expect, so have prepared for every eventuallity.
> Hope to drive it back to Newcastle on trade plates and followed by my brother in mine, so if you see a Talbot Express followed closely by a Renault Trafic,(both cream autosleepers) ,give us a flash and a big wave.
> 
> P.S. Check out my new Avatar(It's Jack,as a puppy)


 sheffield, not too far away from my neck of the woods i only live 25 mins away at barnsley well wombwell realy good luck the talbot i bought i drove it from a place in kent  and yours looks a hell of lot better


----------



## Trevor (Nov 16, 2007)

lenny said:


> Well ,I pick up the van from Sheffield on saturday morning,not sure what to expect, so have prepared for every eventuallity.
> Hope to drive it back to Newcastle on trade plates and followed by my brother in mine, so if you see a Talbot Express followed closely by a Renault Trafic,(both cream autosleepers) ,give us a flash and a big wave.
> 
> P.S. Check out my new Avatar(It's Jack,as a puppy)


 
Hi Lenny so your not not sure what to expect here is a tip put your thermal undies on its cold man. Love the dog he looks like a terrier.


----------



## lenny (Nov 16, 2007)

Always where the thermals these days, I,ve got a pan of broth on the hob right now,should be nice and thick tommorow.


----------



## lenny (Nov 17, 2007)

*Got my Talbot*

One or two will be interested to know I got the old campervan home without any problems.
Hav'nt got much time,so I''ll be back shortly with my experiences and maybe some pics of it on my drive.

Cheers ...Lenny


----------



## lenny (Nov 18, 2007)

lenny said:


> One or two will be interested to know I got the old campervan home without any problems.
> Hav'nt got much time,so I''ll be back shortly with my experiences and maybe some pics of it on my drive.
> 
> Cheers ...Lenny



Well I've had a day to check over the van and I'm well impressed, especially after a good washdown.
Everything works,Fridge,,night heater,,cooker,,boiler and water pump.
I drove it back 145 miles no problem with my renault trafic close behind in my slipstream.
Advice needed for the following;- Back end seems to be a little low on suspension,(can it be raised).
Gear lever quite sloppy(wrap knuckles on dash find 1st. gear).
3 body panels required and horn push button.
Autohome body stripes faded,Can I buy them new?
Next step will be to do a mechanical check prior to the MOT. fingers crossed


----------



## Trevor (Nov 18, 2007)

mark e said:


> £28 a night, i would never pay it. What did you get for that ?



I would want breakfast in bed delivered to my van plus more


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 18, 2007)

hi glad all seems ok, gear linkage is a common fault on these vans.but you can buy a new kit on ebay about40 to 60 quid i think. all body pannels are available winrs about 40 quidish rear wheel arch repair panels at about 20  check beever autos on the web  hope this helps good luck =TAL%20(82-89)http://bap.dominohosting.biz/bap/bapdb01.nsf/$$ViewTemplate%20for%20MakeModel!OpenForm&RestrictToCategoryBOT%20EXPRESS


----------



## lenny (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for that Mandrake,I knew I could depend on you to come back with good advice.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 18, 2007)

lenny said:


> Thanks for that Mandrake,I knew I could depend on you to come back with good advice.


 i try to help just dont ask me how to do attachments to other web sites cos i am usless at that the stripes when i had a talbot autosleeper i just bourght body stripes to match and the red part resprayed with a car spray looked ok


----------



## merlin wanderer (Nov 19, 2007)

*panels*



lenny said:


> Thanks for that Mandrake,I knew I could depend on you to come back with good advice.


 
good advice from mandrake beevers here
I drive A talbolt merlin on an express chassis
not many parts on it I have not maintained
over the last 10years

http://www.beeversautopanels.co.uk/


----------



## walkers (Nov 20, 2007)

lenny said:


> Well I've had a day to check over the van and I'm well impressed, especially after a good washdown.
> Everything works,Fridge,,night heater,,cooker,,boiler and water pump.
> I drove it back 145 miles no problem with my renault trafic close behind in my slipstream.
> Advice needed for the following;- Back end seems to be a little low on suspension,(can it be raised).
> ...


either new springs or spring assisters would help air bags would be nice but i expect they would be too pricey


----------



## lenny (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know yet if it has springs on the rear or shock absorbers,hav'nt had time to get underneath and inspect,still waiting for manual to arrive.
Thanks for your interest anyway..


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 21, 2007)

it will have leaf springs with shox unless you are lucky and it has had air bags fitted but the leaf springs are easy to change if you need any more help please ask


----------



## lenny (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks again Mandrake, still no time or daylight to get underneath yet but done a bit research and learned that you can get leaf spring assisters and coil spring assisters (Grayston come well recommended).
Air bags seem to be the dogs bollocks but pricey.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 22, 2007)

as far as i know, (and that dont go far) when they converted the vans, they never beefed up the suspension. my autosleeper looked a bit low at the back but was ok. mabey springs of a coach built will be better just an idea but they are not hard to change


----------



## walkers (Nov 23, 2007)

mandrake said:


> as far as i know, (and that dont go far) when they converted the vans, they never beefed up the suspension. my autosleeper looked a bit low at the back but was ok. mabey springs of a coach built will be better just an idea but they are not hard to change


mines a coachbuilt ducato doesn't have any different to normal leaf and shock but some that i have seen have spring leaf assisters that seem to prevent the back end sagging. thought about fitting these but am looking for another van so hopefully it will have these or air ride fitted


----------



## tonyfu (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Lenny, it was good to bump into you at the coast at the weekend . . . always nice to put a face to a name.  When we left, we headed a bit further north to try and get satnav co-ordinates for a spot we came across during the summer, at Warkworth.  It's just off an overflow car park at another spot near the coast but the barrier across the entrance to the overflow car park had been locked.

Glad to hear that the Talbot drove all the way home without any bother and has turned out to be a good investment!

Tony


----------



## lenny (Mar 17, 2008)

Pre MOT last weekend on my winter project (Talbot express autosleeper) and it failed on several things,nowt major so I'm over the moon, should cost me about £60 to get it through. My biggest worry is finding an origional horn push for the steering wheel. Tried all the well known outlets ,but no luck.
Can anyone help me?


----------

